# centrino 1.3 ghz vs Pentium (2 ghz)



## mille (27. September 2003)

Ich möchte und werde mir ein Notebook zulegen! Nun sind die langen Akkuzeiten bei einem Centrino System durchaus ansprechend... ich möchte allerhöchstens 1299€ bezahlen, lieber aber 1200€....

Nun habe ich mich bei diversen großen Fachmärkten und kleinen Computer Firmen nach Preisen informiert.... herausstechend sind auf jeden fall immer die Großen "Discounter" wie Makromarkt, Mediamarkt etc.


Nun frag ich mich aber, was ist besser ein Centrino mit 1.3 Ghz oder ein Pentium4 mit 2 Ghz.... 
Die Ghz Zahlen sagen zwar der Pentium4, aber der Centrino hat nun andere Vorteile. So ganz bewandert, in Sachen Centrino (Pentium M) bin ich nun nicht, also frag ich euch.
Welche Vorteile hat ein Centrino gegenüber einem P4, ausser die Akkuzeiten... oder kann man en Centrino mit 1.3Ghz einem P4 mit 1.3Ghz gleichsetzen. Oder doch nicht? Leistet er mehr? ist er schneller? oder ist er in Zusammenarbeit mit 512/1024MB RAM schneller?


Ich habe da keine Ahnung und wäre über ein genaues Statement dankbar....

Firmen die mich reizen sind: HP, Sony (vaio) : leder etwas teuer, und DELL


mfg millZ


----------

